# Moist/Dense/Chewy muffins



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

Does anyone have recipes for muffins that come out this way? Or know how to adapt recipes to achieve these results? I have tried googling it, but every result I get is a web site about how to AVOID dense chewy muffins. I just love 'em! And I don't particularly care for the lighter cakier sort.


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

oh funny, I think you can make them a little more chewy by overmixing them... give them an extra mix or two! what does buttermilk do to a muffin, I find they taste so much better when they have buttermilk in them.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Perhaps try some recipes that mix in a puree of fruit or vegetables? Banana or pumpkin or sweet potato etc.? I find these types of muffins are denser than muffins that just mix in berries.

I'd also try substituting "chewier" flours - whole wheat, bran, cornmeal etc. - and reducing the leavening agent (baking powder or baking soda) a little.

You'll probably have to experiment a little to find the texture you like. Good luck!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Have you tried using bread flour?


----------

